# Considering Precision Mathews Lathe and Mill, Anyone Have 2 Cents?



## Karl G (May 18, 2014)

Greetings Again, I've been searching high an low for new and used machines and WOW there is a lot to look at out there.  Unfortunately, in my local area we don't have much second hand metalworking machinery to look at.  Timber falling and milling machinery we go, metal, no.  So I'm looking long distance.  I've pretty much narrowed my sight in on the Precision Mathews 1236 or 1340 lathes, and the 923 mills.  Ive been reading some excellent feedback about this brand and the 932 specifically.  My question to those of you who want to speak up is this.  After using either of these pieces of equipment for a while are you still as enamored with them as when they were fired up for the first time.  Still pleased?  Still working?  Would you buy one again.  I'm hoping that these will be excellent machines for me to grow into and probably never grow out of without expanding my shop again.  That's unlikely because then my Wife's Cooper S Convertible has to be parked out in the weather.  I'm not even going to go there.  The only reason I expanded in the first place was because she bought that thing and it freed up about a half a cars length of space.  I quickly capitalized on that.  Now I'm looking for this machinery to fill it up.

Back to the question about PM. Please give me your two cents on these machines.  It will be very helpful.  I've found user feedback direct from the sources to be quite valuable in buying large tools.  Thanks Folks, Karl


----------



## dave2176 (May 19, 2014)

Everybody who owns a PM on the forum seems to like them. They will last for decades. Matt is good to work with even though he is extremely busy. Contact Ray C here for more help selecting and ordering your machines. 

One other thought. Now is the time to get them ordered. There are limits on the number per year and it seems the ships are starting to arrive with inventory. Don't delay.

BTW, I don't own them myself but would having no reservations about ordering from them.

Dave


----------



## Jamespvill (May 19, 2014)

Ive got a PM 932 PDF and a PM1440 LB lathe from Matt over at Precision Mathews. Matt and Nichole are great folks to buy a machine from and their machines are definitely much higher quality than you'd find in a green machine. You've probably noticed that Precision Mathews website is pretty...lame, and that there is absolutely no advertising for them. This is actually really, really good news, because while other companies are spending significant percentages on advertising...(that cost comes strait out of the machine you buy) Matt is sinking every single penny into the machine itself. 

I'll reiterate on what Dave said about Ray, he is a fantastic resource and will help you above and beyond if so needed. 

Something to keep in mind though; any sort of import machine should be checked, cleaned, and rechecked. Some folks get quite huffy about their machines showing up with metal shavings in the gearbox and things of the like, but unfortunately that is simply the nature of the beast when getting machines from over the big blue and I really doubt Matt has time to clean out the innards of every single machine. Also, its really, really worth it to rip apart any import chuck and clean/debur...some of them are packed up of cast iron gunk! 

Anywho, I think that Precision Mathews is about the best bang for your buck, and while I can't speak for long term (Ive only had my mill for 3 moths and lathe for 3 days) the superior fit and finish is obvious.


----------



## johnnyc14 (May 19, 2014)

I've had my PM932PDF for 9 months now. I had an electrical issue with it at first but that was dealt with very quickly with help from RayC. Matt had the repair parts shipped to me super fast and the next time I ordered some accessories Nicole was very pleasant to deal with and sent me a couple of free lathe tool holders to compensate me for my labor to install the parts. I am very happy with the machine, it has been flawless since.

James is right, you should spend some time initially to check things over and do a thorough cleaning. That will have the added benefit of  familiarizing you with your new machine.

John


----------



## Ray C (May 19, 2014)

James / All,

Thanks for the words of support and I'm glad you're enjoying your machines.  I gotta say, you're one of the more remarkable customers.  There is 35 years of age difference between us and speaking with you and observing the way you conduct yourself gives me hope to know there are younger folks like you on this planet.  You are a really bright and talented guy and if I were back in my old days of hiring engineers half-dozen at a time, I'd pull you in and use a rope around your waist if I had to.

... Back to the machines...  We really do try to obtain better quality stuff but, glitches do happen.  Recently, a few things were pointed out, which do not paint the Chinese machines with a good color.  Sadly, it's all but put an end to my sales of the machines but, ironically, the majority of folks who previously made purchases are pretty happy with the value they got.  Yes, the Chinese machines often have casting grit in the gearboxes which is addressed by flushing the oil.  I don't recommend however that folks completely disassemble the machine.  There's been a rash of that lately and support calls to both Matt and I are positively off-the-charts helping folks put the machines back together.  Flushing the oil and a good wipe-down with alcohol to get all the storage grease off, is all that's necessary.

Also, over the years, you folks have watched me make all kinds of accessories for my lathes and mills.  Please go back and review them and you'll notice that never once did I need to drill/tap a hole in the casting.  In all cases, I made clamp-on brackets or used existing threaded holes using longer bolts.  Guys, I beg you... Please consider drilling/tapping the castings only after your warranty period ends...

In any event, changes in the machine offerings are being acted-upon and there's going to be more emphasis on the Taiwanese machines -which, have always had much greater levels of attention to detail.  What was once acceptable to the customer base, no longer is.  -You guys talk, we listen...


Thanks...

Ray


----------



## zmotorsports (May 19, 2014)

Ray C said:


> In any event, changes in the machine offerings are being acted-upon and there's going to be more emphasis on the Taiwanese machines -which, have always had much greater levels of attention to detail.  What was once acceptable to the customer base, no longer is.  -You guys talk, we listen...
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> ...



Ray, could you please elaborate on this part.  I am curious even though I ended up going the Taiwanese route on both the lathe and mill now.

Thanks.

Mike.


----------



## Jamespvill (May 19, 2014)

Ray C said:


> James / All,
> 
> Thanks for the words of support and I'm glad you're enjoying your machines.  I gotta say, you're one of the more remarkable customers.  There is 35 years of age difference between us and speaking with you and observing the way you conduct yourself gives me hope to know there are younger folks like you on this planet.  You are a really bright and talented guy and if I were back in my old days of hiring engineers half-dozen at a time, I'd pull you in and use a rope around your waist if I had to.
> 
> ...



I certainly wouldn't use the word 'remarkable' when describing myself! Thank you very much for the kind words though. You've probably noticed that I give a lot of Kudos do my dad when talking about things going right, and I'm fortunate enough to have parents that raised me right. It's funny that you mention giving you hope for others, I've been thinking the same about Yourself, Matt, and most of the members here on the forum. There's a few more good people out there than I originally thought. 

It's awesome to hear that you would have hired me back in the day. I've got some things in the works right now to build something for myself, but if that all falls through, do you think you'll hire me in your fancy new CNC shop? :lmao: 




Ray C said:


> James / All,
> 
> In any event, changes in the machine offerings are being acted-upon and there's going to be more emphasis on the Taiwanese machines -which, have always had much greater levels of attention to detail. What was once acceptable to the customer base, no longer is. -You guys talk, we listen...
> 
> Ray



Awesome news! Are the Taiwanese factories a little more predictable when it comes to machine delivery dates and things of the such? I ask out of curiosity more than anything, I'm quite content with my machines right now.


----------



## Ray C (May 19, 2014)

Quite simply, more folks are asking for the Taiwanese machines than the Chinese machines so, more of those will be ordered and kept in stock.   Taiwanese factories are generally more precise about their delivery dates but do realize, half the problems/delays in shipping are due to Customs paperwork delays and logistical issues with both the train, truck and ocean shipping brokers.  These issues occur both overseas and on our soil.


Ray


----------



## Lynrob (May 20, 2014)

Hi Karl,
Being from the NW, I had the same experience that you did looking for used machinery.  There wasn't much available and what was available was either junk or sold by the troy ounce.  I don't remember how I came across Precision Matthews, exactly but I quickly realized that this company is a cut above in terms of customer support and machine pricing/quality.  Matt sources his machines from many of the same factories that produce other, better known brands, but he specs better bearings, hardened gears, etc. that make his machines more desirable and, at the end of the day he sells them for the same or less so you are getting more value for your dollars.  I recently took delivery of a PM932-PDF mill and a PM1236 lathe and I couldn't be happier.  There have been some very minor issues but Ray C has been able to talk me through them easily.  Ray is a very knowledgeable and patient guy.  He has spent many hours with me on the phone both before and after the sale to make sure I bought the appropriate machines and to make sure that they work as they should.

The bottom line is that you can look where ever you want but in my experience, you will not find a better company to deal with, one that offers you more value for your hard earned money, or better support either before or after you buy.  Read the threads on this forum, the feedback on PM is overwhelmingly positive.

Good luck!

Lyn


----------



## ricsmall (May 20, 2014)

Karl

I second all the above positive posts about Matt, Ray, and the PM equipment. Ive had my lathe only a couple weeks now, but am extremely pleased with it. nice machines and great CS. 

Richard


----------



## MikeWi (May 20, 2014)

Buy it.


----------

